# iPad qwerty search, ps3 style netflix browsing



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

Would love to use my iPhone or iPad for true qwerty search and browse. Would pay good money for it since it is backlit already also...

Ps3 just redid their netflix browsing and it is a much nicer interface in some ways than premiere. TiVo could do with similar GUI / flash interface, for browsing folks. Sometimes I'm too tired to actually scroll through billions of titles to find what I want... Just play me something nice on netflix ok TiVo? I'm too tired to even pick.


----------

